# Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!



## JadeIcing (Jan 25, 2009)

[align=center]:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]So, it is the season for love. It is also adopt a bunny month!! So for all us bunny lovers it makes this month doubly special. [/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]So show us the love![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]Show us your precious bunnies loving life![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Only one photo per bun, as usual. [/align]

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center][/align]

[align=center]The contest will run from today January 25, 2009 till February 11, 2009! Then you will have till February 13th to vote. On the 14th the winner will be announced! 
[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]There will be a....

[/align]
[align=center]Grand Champion

:blueribbon:
[/align]




[align=center]1st Runner Up

:bunnydance:
[/align]

[align=center]2nd Runner Up
[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance:[/align]

[align=center]3 Honorable Mentions[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance: [/align]




[align=center]and many AWESOME Participants![/align]
[align=center]:highfive:
[/align]


[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


[align=center]When you enter this contest be aware you give RO the rightto use the picture for internal use. It could be in graphics; calenders; etc. 
[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG they are adorable Patti! I love those girls!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG they are adorable Patti! I love those girls!


So do I. :inlove:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 29, 2009)

here is my pick i love my bunn

buns name:Summer

My name:Nicole(AKA Nicky)


(THE DATE IS FEB 7 2009 THE OTHER DATE IS WRONG)


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 29, 2009)

Scone MacBunny's loves are... well... stuffed.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh my, I can see that there is going to be some stiff competition here! Everyone's entries are great.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 2, 2009)

Very great entries guys!
Keep em comin'!
I am going to get started on mine soon!  
Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

*LOL! I love this....... such a buck! *

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Scone MacBunny's loves are... well... stuffed.


----------



## Ninchen (Feb 2, 2009)

Girls in love...:rainbow::biggrin2:




Bunnies: Anise & Nougat





Bunnies: Klopfer & Nougat





Bunnies: Kandis (R.i.P) & Nougat

I do not know, if it is ok to have three pics with Nougat...
BUT she has soo much love for every other bun:love::love::love:

Me: Diana


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually have a decent camera this time so hopefully I can enter!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 2, 2009)

Great pictures so far. I need to get my "Thinking Cap" on.

Susan


----------



## Evey (Feb 2, 2009)

Mr. Evey and Duchess:






Toby:






Leo and Donnie:






Kathy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## myheart (Feb 2, 2009)

Awe... Elf Mommy, this pic just made my day!!! I so love it!! Your son is so cute with my little Elf. 

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... Elf Mommy, this pic just made my day!!! I so love it!! Your son is so cute with my little Elf.
> 
> myheart


Thank you! They are tooo sweet together!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

That would make an awesome card. I have an idea.....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 3, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That would make an awesome card. I have an idea.....
> 
> :biggrin2:


OK, so spill...what's the idea?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2009)

Tony is very jealous! His doe is getting kisses from a young man! :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Tony is very jealous! His doe is getting kisses from a young man! :shock:


EEP!!! I'll have to tell my son to watch OUT!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

Eh, tell him to toss Tony a craisen and all is forgiven! LOL!


----------



## timetowaste (Feb 5, 2009)

mr evey and dutchess have always been two of my favorite bunners on the forum


----------



## BSAR (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres one of mine at least:

BSAR's Autumn~Rose


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Its an older picture - but I am going to submit it for Zeus and Tibba now that I've worked with it a bit.

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Gracie's Babies

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

Billy Sunny

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

[align=center]Harriet
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

and finally - Tio's entry...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Tinysmom! Those are AWESOME!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate to add one more - but Miss Bea was so hurt that I didn't enter her....so here is her entry...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

How long left to enter the contest?


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 7, 2009)

till Valentine's day


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah but isn't the voting going to be before valentines day? So the winner and runners up will be at the top on valentines day?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2009)

From the first post in the thread:


The contest will run from today January 25, 2009 till February 11, 2009! Then you will have till February 13th to vote. On the 14th the winner will be announced!


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Thankyouuu Peg


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 7, 2009)

o sorry....


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> o sorry....



What for??? :expressionless


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 7, 2009)

giving you the wrong date....


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> giving you the wrong date....


Ohh don't worry bout it


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 7, 2009)

so are you doing the Photo Contest?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW PEG WOW


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Way to go Peg! Your entries are awesome. I might as well concede defeat now.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Patti - thanks for the compliment but I honestly don't think they're all that great. In fact - when I look at what others did to really put "valentine" into the pictures - whether it was props or your awesome background for Sparky & Scooter...I feel like a sloucher. 

All I did was take older pictures that I had "happened" to capture and put Valentine's type sayings on them....

I almost didn't enter them though. I stayed up late the other night making them and I had so much fun playing around that I just kept going and making more and more because they were so therapeutic for me right now with all that I'm going through. I desperately needed some laughter and working on the pictures lightened my mood...

I honestly think we still will get some awesome entries in the next four days..


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see all the picks!!!!:goodluck:group::goodjob:hug1arty::bouquet::jumpforjoy::biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That would make an awesome card. I have an idea.....
> ...


:coolness:


----------



## myheart (Feb 8, 2009)

Patrick and Luna (his first true-love)









My trio -- Patrick, Luna, and Zappa








myheart


----------



## myheart (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't forget my foster boy Andrew Allen. He looks like Patrick, but has no white on his tail which is one of the only way I am able to tell them apart. 






myheart


----------



## LionheadBB (Feb 8, 2009)

Dont mean to sound dumb but where do I vote? There is no poll!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2009)

People are putting up pictures for the contest between now and 2/11 - and then there will be a special thread created with each picture and a place to vote.

Voting will take place (I think) from 2/11 - 2/13...


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I have been so busy with the purchase of a new house that I am running behind with my entries. Here are the first two.










Tonks






Max



Hope fully there will be more coming later on today


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Great picturesMike. Looking forward to the rest of them. 

BTW where did you buy your new house? Are you staying in Burlington?

Sorry to hijack this thread with the question, just being nosey. LOL

Susan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes it is in Burlington SusanI will email you the link.


----------



## Becca (Feb 9, 2009)

Becca's Dippy:


----------



## sephira (Feb 9, 2009)

My entry... My baby girls Mika and Sasha!!! :blushan:

Hoppy Valentine's Day everybunny!!!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

Once again, I'm sitting here with a stupid grin on my face....... all these sweet bunny pictures.....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Once again, I'm sitting here with a stupid grin on my face....... all these sweet bunny pictures.....


Same here! I'm surprised that no one in my household has tried to have me committed! :twitch: :hyper:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2009)

Exactly! I don't know what it is....... I can look at kids, kittens, puppies, and just about anything..... but when I see bunnies I am sure to smile!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Will you share my hay? 






Happy Valentine's Day, everyone & everybun!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2009)

OMG this has got to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen. You have Beautiful Bunnies, I want both of them. You're lucky you live so far away fromme or I would "Bunny Nap" them. LOL

Susan


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am sorry everyone. I ran out of time and made the mistake of posing the bunnies in a spot where I had split a bag of pellets earlier on so the bunnies were not being very co-operative.






Caspian








Remus


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG this has got to be one of the cutest pictures I have ever seen. You have Beautiful Bunnies, I want both of them. You're lucky you live so far away fromme or I would "Bunny Nap" them. LOL
> 
> Susan


Aww.. thanks! I'd better not tell them you said that though, the little divas will just get even more demanding :biggrin2:

CrazyMike, love the pics! Co-operative or not, those buns still look absolutely adorable!


----------



## Epic_win (Feb 11, 2009)

Addie loves apples. They are her Valentine





And my babies together.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Splinter gets the grumpy Valentine award LOL! :hearts:


----------



## BSAR (Feb 11, 2009)

*sephira wrote: *






Amazing photo!! I am speechless!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

My entry...just a quick something I threw together, lol.

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry - Mississippi


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Here are mine:

*BO*






*CLOVER*






*TONY*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 11, 2009)

I know where ELF's vote is going!

ETA: The "other man" is standing over my shoulder and says hi to the competition....er...Tony.

"Tony, good luck!"


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 11, 2009)

*The Developing Love Polygon at My House*

Stuart Murphy loves his Valentine, Miss Evie Pussywillow:





But Miss Evie secretly cuddles with Mr. Bear: 





Two-timing Mr. Bear has a secret Valentine's weekend rendezvous with Mr. Slatey Greywhacke: 





The shocking season finale... Next week, on "The Days of Our Lagomorphs"!

*cue cheesy music


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwww Stuart :hearts:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 11, 2009)

I can hear you mentally snorgling the Rex fur, Bo...:biggrin2:

PS: Here's one of my rejected contest shots...





It's like I've got a lop!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

0MG....I am overcome by all the cuteness!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Of course! LOL! 

I think they're all cute (and that is hilarious! half lop bunner!) but those rex breeds.... they get me.


----------



## sephira (Feb 11, 2009)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *sephira wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww shucks!!! Thank you very much!! :blushan:

All the photos here are just adorable! I just want to snuggle all of them!! LOL!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL @ Bo!! These pics are great 

my last minute entry, Sophie:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> 0MG....I am overcome by all the cuteness!!


Told ya we'd be getting some OUTSTANDING entries in the last few days of the contest...

Wow...all I can say is WOW.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I know where ELF's vote is going!
> 
> ETA: The "other man" is standing over my shoulder and says hi to the competition....er...Tony.
> 
> "Tony, good luck!"



Aww thanks 

Tony was not happy with all the "flashing" going on. He wanted to play, chew, and dig......... he pulled all the little hearts off behind him LOL! 

He's my good boy but he wasn't in the mood for this Valentine stuff!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

Too late?


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

This is probably pushing it since it's after midnight here...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Nawww, I'm sure you can sneak them in there! We're a bit flexible! 

That is the suitcase you gave up? hilarious! and those are adorable!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup-I left it out after a weekend trip and they took it over! It belongs to them now.


----------

